# my Staton Kit on a 1938 Melvern Star



## sam (Mar 5, 2010)

Melvern Star two star with webbs auto cycle gurder fork/Staton kit


----------



## char56 (Mar 8, 2010)

Really like that! Nice bicycle and in great condition!


----------

